

 Need feedback on Kickstarter landing page - waqasaday
http://themarkhor.com/pages/kickstarter

======
ignostic
-Design quality is good, but you should re-evaluate that top image. Does a tar-covered hand say "High quality leather" to most people? Not to me, especially because I can't see the object.

-Headline #1 should tell me what you're doing. Don't assume I know what your deal is about. You could almost switch the first and second.

-CTA is way too far below the fold. I should immediately know what you want me to do. Donate? Subscribe? Drop it beneath "You are about to challange [sic] the status quo".

-Challenge, not "challange". Might want to look over your page for spelling and grammar...

This might be helpful:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CbbBLVaPk&feature=kp](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CbbBLVaPk&feature=kp)

------
waqasaday
Hi guys, we are currently working to launch our Kickstarter campaign. Atm, I'm
working on our website page for the campaign (haven't launched publicly yet on
any other platform). I need your help/feedback before we launch the page. Much
thanks.

